# Plumbing business profitable?



## Carol Barns (Nov 17, 2016)

Hey guys, I apologize if this is against the rules, but I'm wondering what typical margins that come with plumbing are like? Reason I ask is because I'm thinking of getting into multiple trades, but I honestly want to be in the most profitable ones, obviously. (I don't mind dirty work.)

thanks for any input!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

you ever known a poor plumber....:whistling:thumbsup:


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

One of our area's prominent plumbers built a very nice house next to a large public area. 

This is the plumber that I use most often for my projects. 

Many times, during a first job site visit, the prospective client will ask who I sub the plumbing to. When I tell them, they say, "Oh no! not that guy! Have you seen his house? He must charge way too much" 

I guess if you're in the trades, you're expected to be poor. 

If I were to do it over, I would seriously consider plumbing and/or electrical as a business pursuit.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Hurding turds pays well.

A friend of mine a pumber was on call for a blocked toilet, had to pull the toilet as he is cleaning out the blockage, the customer saying oh my i don't know where all that came from !.


----------



## prcroofing (Feb 10, 2017)

The less people continue to learn about home maintenance, the more work there will be for all of us, this is specially true of plumbing.


----------



## HotDawg (Jul 31, 2017)

Can't remember the last time I wasn't busy! I was a sole trader and eventually set up a business and employ people of my own. Can't see the trade ever slowing down at this rate.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

griz said:


> you ever known a poor plumber....:whistling:thumbsup:


Amen to that! :laughing:


----------



## Jerry L. Garcia (Sep 6, 2017)

griz said:


> you ever known a poor plumber....:whistling:thumbsup:


True:laughing:


----------



## Jerry L. Garcia (Sep 6, 2017)

Yes, they are profitable in public area. It'll be more profitable if you sell spare parts and plumbing accessories also.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Plumbing can be very profitable. But, they have to wake up knowing there is a high probability of either being in a nasty crawlspace, or on the wrong side of a shovel. Or some other high drama situation.

If one is doing it for the money, it probably would be better, being good at playing the market, or ponies. If one wants to learn a trade in which they can earn good money, it would be sales. It's one of the few jobs that one can still earn good money, while being injured.


----------



## GAN57 (Sep 12, 2017)

Plumbing is a good and dirty trade. Been in it since 1977. Tools all put up and Inspecting full time (Started inspecting in 1985). In Illinois a Plumber is required to go through an apprenticeship with at least 6,000 hours over a max 6 years and pass a test.

If you don't hold at least an apprentice license it is Illegal to work on any part of a plumbing system.


----------

